# Popping noise coming from anti-sway bar on front



## gtoidiotswitch (Feb 13, 2006)

I just got my 2005 back from the dealership for work they did on my suspension. Some times I hear a popping noise and can't tell if it's just the front end is that tight or something needs to be tightned.
Any one having this problem?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

If you have access to a lift put it up and take a look ASAP. They may have left something losse or misaligned. bringing it back to dealer is another option I would consider. I havent heard of anyone having this complaint before.


----------

